

Grooveshark employees found guilty of mass copyright infringement - hardwaresofton
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/30/grooveshark-copyright-infringement/

======
hardwaresofton
Definitely the end of an era, I'm listening to it right now, and always
thought it was too good to be true.

They are up to their necks in litigation (though very realistically,
rightfully so), it seems, and based on the endgadget article they've done some
pretty bad stuff (deleting file lists, uploading music themselves)...

